# More plecos photos - May 07 2009



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

L128 Blue phantom - just flash, no add on light. They are really this blue in person.










L152 Pinapple - This is what some people called ghost pleco. They swim like a ghost floating along. No big moment at all. Sometimes, you can see it just float up from the bottom of the tank. Not many pleco behaves this way. Well, they are named pinapple cause they do look like pinapple with the spikes of scales. It is very hard to get a photo of them as they are very light sensitative. The tank light was off. I put the flash on top. Wait till half of its body comes out and quickly snap a few shots hoping to get one in somewhat focus.










L200 Green phantom - same family as the blue phantom but a total different color morph. Picture said it all.










Last, finally got a photo of the bottlenose catfish. They are the one that looks like a hammarhead shark when they grow bigger.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great shots! :thumb:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

those green phantoms are awesome!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I have a couple of the greens and they keep the driftwood in my tank really spotless. At first I had them in a planted tank but they were absolutely deadly on any live plant and they even ate anubias.


----------



## Fishface57 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Awesome pictures*..._keep up the great photo taking!_ opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

i like that green one!!! cool pleco


----------

